# new to utah



## wagdog (Jan 6, 2009)

I moved to Utah from Texas a little while ago. I grew up hunting quail in East Texas and parts of western Louisiana. The hunting was good until the fireants got so numerous and killed a lot of the quail population. Anyhow, I've decided I need to scratch my bird hunting itch once again. I've decided to go after blue grouse and chukar. I found the upland game information for utah so I have the hunting tables and whatnot. The only thing that isn't clear is where I can hunt. I always hunted on private land at home since my dad had friends who owned a ton of land and let us hunt there for free. How can I tell if the land I've found is public and not private land? What should I look for? Are the national forests off limits? Also (and I don't want anyone to have to give up a honey hole), where are good places for chukar? From what I've read I need to head out to the desert. Grouse seem to be in the aspens. I don't want latitude and longitude, just some decent areas to go check out.


----------



## SleepyG (Dec 23, 2008)

Well I dont know whether to welcome you to Utah or not so Ill just welcome you to the forums . 

You will probably find out that the quail hunting is much better in Texas especially since you had access to private land down there. Im not to sure about quail here. They are around, I know someone up in the Ogden area who has land bordering the Weber that has a ton of quail coveys, but he just dosent let anyone hunt them . But he does let me hunt dove.  

As for grouse, you can try your luck with the national forest. There are a lot birds up there you just have to really hike for them. And yes you can legally hunt national forest, for info on whether or not you are on private/public lands. I suggest you head to your local DWR office they can show you maps or your area or the area you want to hunt, or just ask locals.I hunt the forest around Mantua reservoir, and have had a bit of luck more of a scenery hunt than anything but still get a bird or two. I have been told by people on this forum that Strawberry Reservoir forest has lots of birds. It seems with forest grouse, you find them with dumb luck hehe at least I do, i suggest a good dog for them oh and chukars too. Speaking of chukars, I have not hunted them yet but really want to soon. PM Trooper he knows a lot about hunting them. Between me and you I don't think chukar even exist, kinda like Santa Claus. 

BTW what part of Utah are you living at now? Might be people on this forum who live around there.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Welcome! The simplest way to tell private vs public is with a BLM map; available at the DWR office on North Temple and many other places I think.


----------



## Dukes_Daddy (Nov 14, 2008)

Welcome to Utah. Feel free to PM me if I can offer suggestions on areas. Some people get very territorial but I see we have a big state so I'm happy to give you suggestions on specific areas.


----------



## wagdog (Jan 6, 2009)

All the quail I've found have been in Orem and Provo where I live and work. I don't think the general public would appreciate me hunting for quail at work . Yes, the quail hunting in Texas was pretty dang good for a few years. Thanks for the tip on national forests. Does that go for any national forest or do I need to check with each to make sure hunting is allowed? I'll see if I can locate some BLM maps. Thanks for that tip too!


----------



## svmoose (Feb 28, 2008)

National Forests are all public, go hunt! You can get forest maps and maps from the BLM that have property ownership on them. Grouse seem to be where you find them. I usually find them sep-oct. Blue grouse like higher areas, ridge tops, whereas ruffed grouse will typically be lower. I haven't spent tons of time chasing grouse, but see them quite a bit while chasing other things.


----------



## wagdog (Jan 6, 2009)

sweet. I'm gonna snag me some maps then. I wish this dadgum snow would give me a break though. Still not used to it :lol:


----------



## buggsz24 (Mar 18, 2008)

Welcome to forums. But before I welcome you to Utah, where do your sports allegiances lie ?


----------



## wagdog (Jan 6, 2009)

I've always been a Dallas Cowboys fan and that won't change. As far as college football, I've always been a BYU fan. For Texas universities, UT. My tiny high school was recruited by both UT and BYU for football (and yes I played religiously!) . Unfortunately neither school needed a 5 foot 7 inch defensive lineman. :?


----------



## buggsz24 (Mar 18, 2008)

Cowboys and Longhorns are in short supply round these parts, PM me and I can get you pointed in the right direction.

I'll just pretend you didn't mention the Y.


----------



## Artoxx (Nov 12, 2008)

buggsz24 said:


> Cowboys and Longhorns are in short supply round these parts, PM me and I can get you pointed in the right direction.
> 
> _*I'll just pretend you didn't mention the Y*_.


 :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:

I am NOT a sports fan. PERIOD. BUT on those occasions when I pretend to care, my favorite team is whoever is kicking the snot out of BYU.

Good luck finding quail in any shootable location in UT. We have hundreds of thousands of them, but they mostly live in older neighborhoods with lots of established bushes and hedges and such. I probably live in the oldest area that I have ever seen WITHOUT any frikin quail. :evil: Got this here trap and a nice quiet BB gun, and NOTHING! :mrgreen:

As far as grouse go, I would invest in a GOOD pair of snowshoes, a GOOD dog, and at least one GOOD hunting buddy before tackling them at this time of year. They are going to be in thick evergreen clumps most of the time, and most of those have miles of deep snow between them and YOU at the moment.
Don't go alone or you may be found that way. _(O)_

Also don't forget that ruffed grouse are also available, and will be found in many of the areas where you might be looking for Blue's. Blues are bigger, but most of the time ruffed are more numerous. 
I tend to shoot them both during a given trip, all this "one is higher, one is lower" stuff seems to apply mostly to the guide books. Not to the actual birds IN MY EXPERIENCE.

Chukar?
West and UP. Dry mountains. The drier and more evil looking, the more likely to hold the devil's own bird.
If it looks like you could climb it and get back down safely. There probably won't be any chukar on it. If it causes you physical pain to even LOOK at it, CRAWLING with birds. :wink:

At least the odds lean that way. :mrgreen:

Welcome to Utah, AND the forums. It is quite likely that you will regret joining the population of at least one or the other, so... :wink:


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

The grouse hunt is over for this season, but you could still get out and hunt chukars. Like those before me mentioned, go to the desert. Look for steep, arid hills with cheatgrass, and look for rocky outcrops on South facing slopes, where the snow is limited, and hike down towards them. And don't be afraid of failure...I'm still figuring it out myself!


----------



## Texscala (Sep 8, 2007)

Be careful about some of the areas in Salt Lake City. Other than that you should be pretty good on public land. Do you have a dog?


----------



## wagdog (Jan 6, 2009)

I do have a dog I'm working with. I really appreciate all the info that has been given. I'll probably stay out of the SLC area for the most part. Thanks!


----------



## Texscala (Sep 8, 2007)

What kind of dog do you have and where do you live?


----------

